# Opinions on skipping Rally Intermediate



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This is a little premature, as we are getting more practice showing at Rally Novice B with the goal of consistently scoring in the high 90s and mastering pivoting before moving up to the next level, hopefully this fall. We can choose Intermediate or Advanced A. I am strongly leaning toward Advanced A. My reasons: 

1. Frosty is even better off leash than on leash. No worries about him running off or zooming. 
2. I consider the leash a hassle (I am pretty uncoordinated in general).
3. There is less competition in Advanced A. Intermediate often has at least a dozen entries; Advanced A typically has one or two. 

It makes perfect sense to me to go right to Advanced--what do the seasoned Rally people think?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Once Javelin goes back to rally it will be to advanced (I have to enter B). In my area advanced A often is a smaller class and yes with Lily I was very happy to get rid of my leash (even though she took off on me to go visit a pile of tennis balls in a figure 8 with distractions in advanced). My plan with Javelin is to get his obedience progress very far along before we do more rally, but your plan for Frosty makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Catherine--I was hoping for your opinion


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, and that's too funny about Lily going for the tennis balls. If we get that as a figure 8 distraction, we're doomed :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's face it the more classes there are the more entry fees are collected. I know a couple of people who will do every class available to be able to list more titles. When beginner novice was first available people with OTCh dogs entered to add the title. Of course this was very discouraging to the real newbies in obedience who never were able to place. Those dogs are no longer allowed into beginner novice, much nicer for new folks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, and that's too funny about Lily going for the tennis balls. If we get that as a figure 8 distraction, we're doomed :lol:


I actually asked the judge to excuse us. Lily came back but as we were approaching the next sign I could see she was ready to take off again and the figure 8 with distractions was still almost half the course away! I have shown to that judge since then and that is always in her advanced courses. Since then we warm up with a tennis ball on the floor if we show to her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Let's face it the more classes there are the more entry fees are collected. I know a couple of people who will do every class available to be able to list more titles. When beginner novice was first available people with OTCh dogs entered to add the title. Of course this was very discouraging to the real newbies in obedience who never were able to place. Those dogs are no longer allowed into beginner novice, much nicer for new folks.


Oh, that is ridiculous that such advanced folks* would enter beginner novice! I'm glad the rules changed. We newbies need to build our confidence 

*should have said dogs





lily cd re said:


> I actually asked the judge to excuse us. Lily came back but as we were approaching the next sign I could see she was ready to take off again and the figure 8 with distractions was still almost half the course away! I have shown to that judge since then and that is always in her advanced courses. Since then we warm up with a tennis ball on the floor if we show to her.


Good idea. I will work on proofing the tennis ball leave it


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, for folks vs. dogs, it is folks since even an OTCh dog can't send the entry himself, right? 

And yeah proof tennis balls, food, other toys. Judges love that figure 8 with distractions for advanced. The trials where Lily tried to take the tennis balls (it was a pyramid of them glued together and she got startled when she tried to take the top one) had a stuffed Christmas them toy as the other distraction (it was December). The club was a poodle club and the trial poodles only. One of the other standards in advanced picked up the Santa toy twice. After the second trial the judge gave the toy to that spoo. It was very nice of her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This un-seasoned rallye person thinks you should follow your gut and go advanced !


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If it were me I'd go straight to advanced if I felt ready, but that's probably just because intermediate is new and it's what i've always done!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> If it were me I'd go straight to advanced if I felt ready, but that's probably just because intermediate is new and it's what i've always done!


Thanks, CM. I'm kind of surprised at how popular Intermediate is. At our show next weekend, there are 14 entries. I wonder how judges feel about it since it slows the day down. Especially since it's two trials in one day!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom, judging times are limited or there is a limit on the overall number of entries. Also when you look at courses of seasoned judges you will see some signs are really rarely used because they are slow to do, like the three cone decreasing spirals. The real slow down is the masters people who are looking for perfect scores and have no retries. They go very much slower than they probably did in advanced and excellent to get clean runs. There too judges seem to be using the signs that are done relatively quickly (like the spins that Lily hates) to keep things moving. It is interesting to me that you are seeing big intermediate entries in your area. I'll have to look at what the entries are at the summer trials we go to.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I hate that decreasing spiral--makes me dizzy! Okay, that makes sense that they will plan the courses time-accordingly. The second trial starts at 2:30pm. Only a few in masters/exc./adv. but lots in intermed./nov. I'm going to call a hotel when they open in a minute and ask if I can get a day rate so we can rest in between trials. It's supposed to be a bit hot and I can't imagine waiting in the heat all day. Not fair to the Frost.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope the hotel can do that for you. If not since you got a wagon I think you could look at some shade stuff and maybe a portable fan for the crate. Maybe also a cooling coat for the Frost Man. Here are links to these items at Clean Run. They sell a lot of stuff to agility people. The folks there are very nice.

Shades
https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/category/254/shade-cloth--tarps.htm

Fans
https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=316

Cooling Coats
https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?category=256


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea to me! And the hotel break sounds very sensible. 

Like Frosty, Rory is way better off leash than on at rally. He seems to understand that if he’s off leash he has to pay close attention to me, but on leash he’s more likely to get distracted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I hope the hotel can do that for you. If not since you got a wagon I think you could look at some shade stuff and maybe a portable fan for the crate. Maybe also a cooling coat for the Frost Man. Here are links to these items at Clean Run. They sell a lot of stuff to agility people. The folks there are very nice.
> 
> Shades
> https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/category/254/shade-cloth--tarps.htm
> ...


Oh, thank you for that great store link! I'll definitely be buying some of those items to keep His Royal Friskiness comfy. Before I read your post, I did go ahead and book the hotel for a night, as they wouldn't do a day rate. A little indulgent, but this is our last or second to last show until the fall, so might as well live it up 



Muggles said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me! And the hotel break sounds very sensible.
> 
> Like Frosty, Rory is way better off leash than on at rally. He seems to understand that if he’s off leash he has to pay close attention to me, but on leash he’s more likely to get distracted.


How lucky we are to have such good boys


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> some signs are really rarely used because they are slow to do, like the three cone decreasing spirals.


I can definitely see how this one would slow things down and be impractical in a lot of situations. We were doing it last night in class for the second time - I rather like it and find it fun, but also find it funny watching people when they get lost as to where they are or are dizzy coming out. I haven't lost track yet, but I am sure my time will come to look like a complete fool.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

galofpink said:


> I can definitely see how this one would slow things down and be impractical in a lot of situations. We were doing it last night in class for the second time - I rather like it and find it fun, but also find it funny watching people when they get lost as to where they are or are dizzy coming out. I haven't lost track yet, but I am sure my time will come to look like a complete fool.


You like it because you are young :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For those spirals I always count out loud if I get it. "Okay Lily, let's go around 3, around 2, around 1." But yeah people do get lost with that one.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> You like it because you are young :lol:


Haha, don't be hating on the youngin'! I'm the youngest in class by at least a couple decades I am guessing. But I think you are right - it would be more difficult with an older body that doesn't move so spryly and it does require some brain focus. The instructor always says, here comes the dizzy sign - I don't get dizzy from it. 




lily cd re said:


> For those spirals I always count out loud if I get it. "Okay Lily, let's go around 3, around 2, around 1." But yeah people do get lost with that one.


Our instructor also encourages us to count it out as well. I don't, personally I just go, but it's a good idea for the handler to know where they are and gives the dog guidance.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

galofpink said:


> Haha, don't be hating on the youngin'! I'm the youngest in class by at least a couple decades I am guessing. But I think you are right - it would be more difficult with an older body that doesn't move so spryly and it does require some brain focus. The instructor always says, here comes the dizzy sign - I don't get dizzy from it.
> 
> Our instructor also encourages us to count it out as well. I don't, personally I just go, but it's a good idea for the handler to know where they are and gives the dog guidance.


No hate, gf, just jealousy LOL The older you get, the dizzier/more disoriented you tend to get. Although I have vertigo, so that makes it even more challenging when I'm not feeling great. 

I count on the spirals, clovers ,and 1-2-3 steps to play it safe.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

And look at how well you do!!! If it takes counting, so be it. Gotta do what helps you be successful, so count away!


----------

